# GPU-Z 2.12.0 No Fan Sensors for GTX 1080



## Roxter (Oct 12, 2018)

I just updated GPUZ-Z to 2.12.0 . Unfortunately I get no more GPU fan sensors displayed.
Type: MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 12, 2018)

Which NVIDIA driver version?


----------



## Primar13 (Oct 12, 2018)

I can confirm this.

I am running an EVGA 1080 SC2 using the Drivers from 10/10/18

Driver 25.21.14.1634 (NVidia 416.34) / Win 10 64

Attached is a screenshot that has GPU-Z Versions 2.11.0 and 2.12.0 Running side by side. as well as showing the Sensor Options Available. Hopefully, it will be enough information.

(Weirdly enough GPU has always shown a sensor for a non-existant Middle fan)


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 12, 2018)

Can you check if an earlier driver works correctly? ie. version 399.24


----------



## Primar13 (Oct 12, 2018)

I rolled back to 411.63 (9/19/18) and it had no effect. Still no fan Sensors.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 12, 2018)

go before 400, they changed the fan monitoring stuff with that


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 12, 2018)

I can comfirm as well left fan is missing on EVGA GTX 1080 TI SC2 Gaming.


----------



## Primar13 (Oct 12, 2018)

The drivers before 400 caused some stability issues with some of the software I run, so I won't be able to roll that far back.


----------



## Flow (Oct 12, 2018)

Same here, no fans on 2.12.0 with driver 411.70. Gpu-z 2.11.0 works fine, so I'll stay with that version.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 12, 2018)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...on-pre-turing-cards-with-r400-drivers.248506/


----------



## Primar13 (Oct 13, 2018)

Test Build fixes the issue!


----------



## Primar13 (Oct 15, 2018)

Well. Wizard. I'm sorry.

I was in a hurry when I initially tested the pre-release build and a Mistake was made.

Both This Test Version, (and 2.13) are not reading fan speed correctly.

The Sensors are back in the list, and show up within GPU-Z but they are not showing any data. I should have caught this, but I didn't.


Test Version:
View attachment 108764

2.13
View attachment 108765


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 15, 2018)

anyone else?


----------



## Primar13 (Oct 15, 2018)

Disregard. 

It's my system playing tricks on me.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 15, 2018)

Primar13 said:


> Disregard.
> 
> It's my system playing tricks on me.


Man you scared me


----------



## Primar13 (Oct 15, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Man you scared me



Man I was running around trying to figure out what happened. I was going NUTS. 

It was not working on 2.13, or 2.12, or 2.12TEST, or even 2.11 

It wasn't working anywhere. I updated the Drivers... Nothing... 

It seems that for whatever reason, and through the power of Murphey, and his Gremlins...  My Graphics Card decided to change it's own Fan Curves so that none of the fans come on til the GPU is at 65C. 

I'm not sure why, I'm not sure HOW.... but that seems to be what happened.  Now I'm trying to figure out how to revert it.


----------

